# Its over



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Well guys. After thousands of slammed doors and uncomfortable silences I got a real job with Aliied Universal (real job... lol).

Now i am the fine line between justice and turmoil in the American Society. 



For 14.50 an hour WITHOUR expenses.

If my years in rideshare taught me anything it was GET OUT!

NOW! 

So for any greenies who clicked an interesting post title. 

LEAVE NOW! 

Thank you all for your wisdom and kind voices in the dark. Without you here at UP I would have surely killed myself six months in.

Thank you.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Congrats. If you can, get your exposed firearm, handcuff, OC and baton permits. You'll make more money.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

I really feel sorry for all the disgusting, cheap entitled riders, they would miss you


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Congrats and Good luck! Don’t forget to tip your drivers when you use us and spread the word to all your corporate buddies !


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Allied Universal hahahh the Walmart and Mc Donald's of Security....... I was a Field Supervisor for them, place is a joke and will fire you for any little thing. FYI if you are on graves and a lonely place, you are only a POS body for them.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Congrats. If you can, get your exposed firearm, handcuff, OC and baton permits. You'll make more money.


I wouldn't advise the gun part. You get paid a little extra for a lot more hassle. If a site needs an armed guard it's for a reason. As well as legal protections that are given to Leo are not afforded to guards.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I wouldn't advise the gun part. You get paid a little extra for a lot more hassle. If a site needs an armed guard it's for a reason. As well as legal protections that are given to Leo are not afforded to guards.


Gun Permit is only if the client wants it. If they dont well you have a useless cert and a gun that gets no use. Taser Baton OC Handcuffs and a good flashlight is all that is needed.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

congrats!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Congrats. If you can, get your exposed firearm, handcuff, OC and baton permits. You'll make more money.


Thanks for the list of everything needed to make sure your pax stay under control at all relevant times :biggrin:


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Good for you man. Sorry, never have and never will work for anyone other than myself.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Allied Universal is garbage in LA. Good luck.

And if you tell me you’re working at Union Station well then we’ll be seeing you back on the streets driving pax around next week! :roflmao:


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Thepeoplewearent said:


> Well guys. After thousands of slammed doors and uncomfortable silences I got a real job with Aliied Universal (real job... lol).
> 
> Now i am the fine line between justice and turmoil in the American Society.
> 
> ...


Congrats & best of Iuck.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Congrats. If you can, get your exposed firearm, handcuff, OC and baton permits. You'll make more money.


I'm on it


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Thepeoplewearent said:


> I'm on it


In my area Allied Barton is contracted with Santa Clara County transportation authority to provide armed security for their transit lines. Good pay with union benefits. Best of luck, and remember, observe and report. Let the cops do all the dirty work.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

People talking trash about security guards don’t realize you can move up the chain there quickly. I quit Uber 10 months ago and make $18 per hour as armed guard. But my overtime is $27 per hour. Does Uber pays you overtime? Overtime is the name of the game in security. Also all those federal buildings needs to be secured , private prisons etc pays $35 per hour after couple of years of getting experience handling the gun you might get hired there. It’s alright. But yeah get certified on everything. 
Also, I personally expect downturn in economy where people will try to steal and with restricted gun laws, more people will want legal armed guards


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Did security for years. Just another black hole. The real money is getting your license to be a manager for a security company. You can then literally rent out your license to a company to use under your name and insurance. Then you can sit back and collect. If your going to do security then you need to become a supervisor ASAP so you can get your managers license. Here in Florida they require something like 2-4 years of verifiable supervisory experience in order to even file for the license. 

Some of these managers pull in 50+k a year doing nothing. If your in it for the long haul then this is the path you want to go down to make it even worth it.

Or you could get certified in a specialist field. Company I use to work for put me through a anti terrorism officer course and bomb making/disposal class. You could use this certification to do security over seas or on ships or for private military contractors. Had a budy of mine who was making 100k+ as a contractor in Afghanistan, very dangerous job though. He ended up quitting after a bunch of enemy combatants raided the special forces compound he was at and a bunch of his buddies got blown up by vbieds. 100k only goes so far until your picking up your friends body parts.

Anyways hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

Kudos you are out. When I was going to school, I was an allied security guard too on the weekends at night. I would do my homework, fall asleep for at least 4 hours, and wake up before the morning guy came around. You still need to keep working on plan b.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

In case you guys wondered how much you need to make - of course it’s from market to market . I gave an Uber ride a lawyer from Texas a month ago . She says she pays $2200 a month for a mortgage for a huge house I believe 5 bedrooms she said. Well me , a security guard ( I quit Uber altogether, not even part time now) pay same $2200 for an apartment in San Diego.
Few years ago I was a salesman and our sales manager told us they took all the money from rich people, combined it with no income and low income people and came up with average income of $25 an hour .
So if you make $25 an hour, you made it . You are average US taxpayer.
Where I work now people work 16 , 12 hour shifts every day so they can get to that $27 per hour overtime. Which is good for them . I might do it too


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Security is not a black hole, having no skills is a black hole. It is your own damn fault if you are not making money. Go to your community college and learn...and stop looking for a handout.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

he'll be back


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Thepeoplewearent said:


> Well guys. After thousands of slammed doors and uncomfortable silences I got a real job with Aliied Universal (real job... lol).
> 
> Now i am the fine line between justice and turmoil in the American Society.
> 
> ...


Congrats, best of luck.
Don't look back ever. This rideshare shit has its glorious days behind it. What is left is one step above janitorial jobs and way below the security guard. You will do well with focus and discipline.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

JaredJ said:


> he'll be back


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

My armed security job pay for one week according to my chase checking account. I said it above and will say it again it's alright. I am not here make millions and it beats Uber


----------

